# DC Network conference



## Lee Wray (Aug 10, 2007)

Did anyone from here go?

It was our first time and we thought it was excellent. Penny and her husbands story was very moving.

Regards



Lee


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I was there (ok probably rather obviously!) but it was my first one too and I found it really interesting as well.

Natalie


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

We were there - found your talk very interesting Natalie, thanks.

It was our first meeting with our little boy so lovely to catch up with people who have supported us in the past.  

Congrats on your BFP!  It's so worth the wait!

pippi xx


----------



## Stomper (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi

We were there too!  It was our second time at a meeting (1st was in Wilmslow in Oct) & we thought it was great ...

Meeting up with so many people in similar / the same situation as ourselves has reassured us that we are making the right decision in going to Spain!

We found Penny & Lloyd's story very heart warming & we thought it was so good of them to share their experience with us all!

Laurie


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Couldnt make it, had to cancell last minute as still feeling rough!!  Hope you all had a good day.


----------

